# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Wechselkurs Bath

## schiene

Hab heute gerade mal nachgeschaut und festgestellt das sich der wechselkurs für uns ja ziemlich verschlechtert hat.Wir haben im April/Mai noch für einen Euro etwa 47,5 Bath bekommen.Heute laut Tabelle 
Montag, 30. Juli, 2007 

1 Euro = 41.05580 Thailändischer Baht 
1 Thailändischer Baht (THB) = 0.02436 Euro (EUR) 

Mittelkurs war 40.34421 / 41.05580 (Geld/Brief)
Geschätzter Preis basierend auf täglichen US Dollar Raten.



FXConverter™: Wechselkurse für 164 Währungen © 1997-2007 by OANDA.com. 

Ergebnis der Umrechnung 
Symbol Euro € Wechselkurs Thailändischer Baht Geldkurs Briefkurs 
EURTHB=X 1 30 Jul 40,837 40,837 40,837 40,905 


Printed from the XE Universal Currency Converter at: http://www.xe.com/uc


Live rates at 2007.07.30 18:31:33 UTC  
Notice: The THB rate shown below is the international rate. Rates used within Thailand may vary. 
1.00 EUR = 40.7365 THB 
Euro    Thailand Baht  
1 EUR = 40.7365 THB   1 THB = 0.0245480 EUR 

Wer kann mir mal den aktuellen Kurs geben welcher auf einer thail.Bank zur Zeit ausgezahlt wird.

----------


## Dieter

Weiss nicht wo Du schaust, aber der Mittelkurs liegt bei 45, 86.

----------


## schiene

hab hier geschaut:
http://www.thaifrau.org/guide/thai-bath ... elkurs.asp

http://de.finance.yahoo.com/waehrungsre ... =Umrechnen

http://waehrungskurs.de/content/home/index.php

ok,hab diesen Anhang nicht mit gelesen.
"*Diesen Kursinformationen liegen Interbank-Kurse (Valutenmittelkurs) zugrunde, d.h. es handelt sich um Durchschnittswerte von internationalen Devisenmärkten.
Bitte beachten Sie, dass diese Kurse ausschließlich Informations-Charakter haben und keine Kurse sind, zu denen Währungen tatsächlich gehandelt werden können. Beim einzelnen Umtausch in der Praxis können die Preise für den An- und Verkauf von Währungen mehr oder weniger deutlich von diesen Kursen abweichen - je nach Land, Kreditinstitut oder Wechselstube und auch Zahlungsmethode.
Obwohl die von uns beanspruchten Quellen als zuverlässig einzustufen sind, übernehmen wir keinerlei Haftung für die Richtigkeit, Vollständigkeit und Aktualität der im Rahmen unserer Internetseite zum Abruf bereitgehaltenen und angezeigten Kursinformationen sowie sonstiger Inhalte und behalten uns vor, jederzeit Änderungen vorzunehmen. Die zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen sind allgemeiner Natur und wenden sich nicht an einen bestimmten Personenkreis. "

----------


## Dieter

Die online Ausgabe der Bangkok Post liefert die genauesten Zahlen.

----------

Bei Thaifrau.de ist die Isaansteuer schon abgezogen.

----------


## schiene

Jo,das sieht schon besser aus,
EUR Euro Zone 45.46

----------


## Dieter

> Bei Thaifrau.de ist die Isaansteuer schon abgezogen.


Stimmt, aber wenn Du die Gesamtkosten rechnest, darfst hoechstens von nem Kurs 1 : 22,50 ausgehen   :cool:  .

----------


## schiene

@Dieter
hab die Seite noch nicht angeschaut.Bin nur durch die Eingabe bei Google Wechselkurs Euro Bath draufgekommen.
Isaansteuer,klingt gut,erinnert mich an den Soli in Deutschland

----------

> @Dieter
> hab die Seite noch nicht angeschaut.Bin nur durch die Eingabe bei Google Wechselkurs Euro Bath draufgekommen.
> Isaansteuer,klingt gut,erinnert mich an den Soli in Deutschland


Bring bloß die Thais nicht auf so eine blöde Idee!  :Nono:

----------


## big_cloud

Wieviel Baht bekomme ich denn fuer ne gebrauchte Bathtube ?  ::

----------


## Erich

> Stimmt, aber wenn Du die Gesamtkosten rechnest, darfst hoechstens von nem Kurs 1 : 22,50 ausgehen  .


Ist bei ner deutschen Frau der Euro denn mehr wert als 50 Cent?  :cool:

----------

dann ist der Euro wieder eine Mark wert.......

----------


## Erich

Die Rechnung hinkt, der Euro ist auch ohne Frau nur noch ne Mark wert, wenn man dann noch Steuern etc. abzieht, stell ich mir die Frage: warum geh ich eigentlich für nix arbeiten?  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> warum geh ich eigentlich für nix arbeiten?


Haste was besseres zu tun? :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Nö, das ist ja der Mist, ausserdem, wovon sollten dann die deutschen Rentner in Thailand leben, wenn alle so denken würden und nix mehr in die Rentenkasse käme (jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer drauf antwortet)  ::

----------

> Nö, das ist ja der Mist, ausserdem, wovon sollten dann die deutschen Rentner in Thailand leben, wenn alle so denken würden und nix mehr in die Rentenkasse käme (jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wer drauf antwortet)


Ich nicht.

Walter

----------


## schiene

gestern bei der Western Union in Frankfurt/Main nachgefragt, 1Euro=44,28

----------


## Dieter

Der Kurs von Western Union ist nur interessant, wenn Du Euros nach Thailand schickst.

Wenn Du in Thailand wechselst bekommst Du einen viel besseren Kurs.

Wie gesagt, die Bangkok Post online ist ne zuverlaessige Quelle.

Wenn jemand viel Bargeld zu wechseln hat, PN an mich. Ich hab ne Chinesin in der Soi Nana, die bessere Kurse hat als wie jede Bank.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Wenn jemand viel Bargeld zu wechseln hat, PN an mich. Ich hab ne Chinesin in der Soi Nana, die bessere Kurse hat als wie jede Bank.


Da stellt sich mir immer die Frage, warum gibt jemand bessere Kurse als die Bank!? Muß die Person doch auch einen nutzten von haben bzw. die Währungs so instabil sein, das es besser ist sein Geld in ausländischen Devisen vorzuhalten. Aber letzters trifft auf Thailand wohl eher nicht zu.

Gruß Daniel

----------


## Dieter

> Da stellt sich mir immer die Frage, warum gibt jemand bessere Kurse als die Bank!? Muß die Person doch auch einen nutzten von haben...


Ganz einfach, eine Einzelperson hat wesentliche geringere Kosten als wie eine Filialbank.

Zusaetzlich macht sie ein gutes Geschaeft mit Thais, die im Ausland Devisen benoetigen. Das ist auf einer Bank relativ kompliziert und teuer.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Dann betreibt die Chinesien so zu sagen eine kleine privat Bank!?

----------

Wenn jemand viel Bargeld zu wechseln hat, PN an mich. Ich hab ne Chinesin in der Soi Nana, die bessere Kurse hat als wie jede Bank.

Dieter, as ist denn in diesem Sinne "viel Bargeld" 1000, 10000 oder 100000 (Euro nicht Baht)?

Grüße Volker

----------


## Dieter

Ab wann sich das fuer Dich lohnt, musst Du selbst entscheiden. Der Kursvorteil dieser lizenzierten Geldwechslerin liegt zwischen 0 Satang und 1 Bath.

Ist von Tag zu Tag unterschiedlich.

----------


## schiene

@Dieter
bescheiden fragt,wo fangen denn bei dir "größere Summen"an.Denke mal unter 10.000 lohnts ja wohl kaum?
Ups,sorry,hab gerade gesehen das dies schon gefragt/beantwortet wurde.

----------


## Joseph

Heute war fuer mich Zahltag, da ich alles, was ich in Bangkok gekauft hatte, heute abgeholt und bezahlt habe.

Ich wechsele immer bei demselben Geldwechsler (nie auf einer Bank), ich kenne ihn schon ziemlich lange, der Wechselkurs war heute exakt 46 Baht fuer Euro-Bargeld, 45,56 Baht fur meine auf eine deutsche Bank bezogene Verrechnungsschecks.

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Verrechungsschecks?wußte garnicht das es die heutzutage noch gibt?

----------


## Joseph

"Verrechungsschecks?wußte garnicht das es die heutzutage noch gibt?"

Doch, gibt es, und ich benutze sie häufig...

Joseph

----------


## Thaiman

46 Baht auf bares ist im Moment sicherlich ok.

----------


## Joseph

Ja, und dann habe ich noch am ATM (der Siam Commercial Bank) am 2.8.07 20.000 Bht gezogen, der Kurs war lt. Abrechnung meiner Bank 0,0217355, das heißt die 20.000 Baht kosteten 434,71 Euro (plus 5 Euro Gebühr, ich vermute mal, seitens meiner Bank). Also auch hier 1 Euro  46 Baht, wenn man die Gebühr nicht einrechnet.

Joseph

----------


## schiene

Für die die gerade in Thailand sind,wie ist der derzeitige Wechselkurs an den Wechselstellen bezw.Banken?

----------


## Hua Hin

Also letzte Woche um die 48.

Gruss Alex

----------


## spinne

Immer aktuell und ohne Gebühren

spinne

----------


## schiene

Die Kursentwicklung schaut ja sehr erfreulich für uns aus!

----------


## odd

Ja ich erwarte wieder eine kleine Spende aus Old Jermany, da kann der Kurs gar nicht zu hoch sein.

----------


## schiene

na das erkläre mal,wer spendet dir und warum?

----------


## odd

Ist doch bald wieder Weihnachten, oder? Gibt noch Grosseltern (vaeterlicherseits), die an ihre Enkelkinder denken.

----------


## schiene

Dat finde ich abber lieb von deinen Großeltern

----------


## schiene

Heute gabs ja nen Superkurs für alle Thailandbesucher aus der Euroregion.Die Kasikonbank zahlte 49,15 Bath.
http://www.kasikornbank.com/GlobalHome/ ... /rate.html

----------


## odd

na warten wir noch ein wenig. Mit viel Glueck koennte der Kurs wieder ueber 50 bht klettern. (hoff, hoff)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Laut Bangkok Post heute 49,35!

----------


## Samuianer

US$ - TB 1=33.53 (Bangkok Bank)

Daniel: Kann sein das du da den Handelskurs - also "unbar" - erwischt hast!?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> US$ - TB 1=33.53 (Bangkok Bank)
> 
> Daniel: Kann sein das du da den Handelskurs - also "unbar" - erwischt hast!?


Der Kurs betraff aber den Euro!
Hier nochmal der aktuelle Wert

1 EUR 	Buy 49.22 	Sell 50.26

----------


## Samuianer

Ja, ja war schon klar... ist der Handelskurs fuer TT, Drafts und Travel Cheques

----------


## Daniel Sun

Dadrüber steht Bank Notes!

----------

In gewissen Foren spührt man regelrecht das Aufatmen, dass das Vögeln wieder preiswerter wird.

----------


## big_cloud

passend dazu die einschlaegige Werbung
HIV-Heimtest im dutzend billiger

----------


## big_cloud

^
War eine Google-Werbung im Kommerzforum

----------


## Hua Hin

> In gewissen Foren spührt man regelrecht das Aufatmen, dass das Vögeln wieder preiswerter wird.


...oder mit anderen Worten, 

warum Bathologen gar nicht so weit weg vom Ornitologen sind.  ::

----------


## odd

> In gewissen Foren spührt man regelrecht das Aufatmen, dass das Vögeln wieder preiswerter wird.


Soll ja Leute geben, die fuer 6.000 Euro zum [s]Vo[/s] Urlauben nach Thailand fliegen. Bei 1 - 1.5 Mehrbaht pro Euro, waeren das 9.000 Mehrspass. :respekt:

----------


## schiene

Heute auf der Kasikornbank gabs für nen Euro 48.91775 Bath

----------

hä? Schiene in Thailand?

----------


## schiene

> hä? Schiene in Thailand?


Nö,nur nen Anruf von nem Kumpel bekommen welcher für mich Geld aufs Konto eingezahlt hat

----------


## schiene

Kasikornbank zahlte heute 49.50525.Denke die 50er Marke wird bald geknackt!
http://www.kasikornbank.com/GlobalHome/ ... /rate.html

----------


## Hua Hin

BKK-Bank 49,56  ::

----------

50,025 PB-Sparcard, gestern.

----------


## Hua Hin

Jo Rene,

ist ja auch kein Bar-Kurs.

----------


## Joseph

Der Barkurs bei meinem Lieblingswechsler war heute (Samstag) 49,90 Baht pro Euro (Bargeld), meine Verr.-Schecks werden zu 49,30 Baht angenommen....

Joseph

----------


## odd

Ihr Gluecklichen. Habe gestern mein Weihnachtsgeld per Ueberweisung aus Germany erhalten. Die Banken muessen etwas umgestellt haben.

Zu Jahresmitte hatte ich einen Kurs, der dem Bargeldtausch der Banken aehnelte erhalten.

Jetzt erfreute ich mich beim Umrechnungskurs von nahezu 50 bht.

UND welchen Kurs erhielt ich?

 ::  ca. 45 bht je Euro.   ::   ::  

Jetzt faellt Weihnachten doch nicht so ueppig aus wie erhofft.  ::

----------


## guenny

Odd,
das habe ich eben bei meiner Bank gezogen:
Currency € Bank Note  Buying Rates 49.30, Selling Rates 50.35; Buying Rates Sight Bill 49.50500,  TT 49.62250; Selling Rates Bill-DD-TT 50.14500

----------


## schiene

Der Bath scheint sich ja nun seit ein paar Monaten so um die 1:50 eingepegelt zu haben.

----------

Heute, wieder die 50 überschritten, ich noch nicht aber der Baht

----------


## Samuianer

50.75 sagt "Coinmill" http://coinmill.com/THB_calculator.html#EUR=1 interessante Waehrungsmaschine!

Kasikorn Thai:
Euro  	Cash Notes: 49.98650  Travelcheques: 50.22250

KrungThai:
Euro 50.2475

----------


## Hua Hin

So macht Shoppen wieder Spass.
Heute zum Kurs 52,08 getauscht und die Money Exchange Wechselstube gesprengt.
Hab dem guten Mann 2000 Euro hingelegt, aber mehr wie 1000 Euro konnte er nicht 
wechseln.  ::  
Bin dann zum Market Village Center gefahren, da war es natuerlich kein Problem.
Was ich auch noch nicht wusste, hier, nur 300 m weiter differierte der Kurs um 0,3 
Stellen, also 3 Zehntel.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Samuianer

> ...
> Was ich auch noch nicht wusste, hier, nur 300 m weiter differierte der Kurs um 0,3 
> Stellen, also 3 Zehntel.
> 
> Gruss Alex



yau, ist durchaus ueblich, also immer schoen umschauen!
Macht sich bei grosseren Betraegen schon bemerkbar!


Bangkok Bank Heute: 50.95ThB
Siam City Bank       : 51.02
Siam Commercial     : 51.82
Krung Thai Bank      : 51.12
Thai Military           : 50.91
RatesFx online        : 52.3972 ThB (keine Ahnung welche Bank das hier auszahlt) http://www.ratesfx.com/predictions/pred-thb.html

Siam Commercial hat mit Abstand den besten Tageskurs...frag mich keiner, warum?

----------


## schiene

Am 26.6.2008 gabs für 1Euro= 52.9062 
http://www.bot.or.th/english/statistics ... eRate.aspx

----------


## schiene

was zu erwarten war,heute:z.b.Bank of Thailand: 46.56 Bath für einen Euro

----------


## Michel

Servus schiene,

schau mal hier:
http://www.bangkokbank.com/bangkok+bank ... efault.htm

Ist meine "Haus und Hof Bank"

oder auf der thaipage.ch sind unten links immer die aktuellen Kurse.

----------


## Hua Hin

Wird Zeit das das Öl wieder steigt, der Dollar fällt, der Euro wieder stärker wird und der Baht schwächer.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Servus schiene,
> 
> schau mal hier:
> http://www.bangkokbank.com/bangkok+bank ... efault.htm
> 
> Ist meine "Haus und Hof Bank"
> 
> oder auf der thaipage.ch sind unten links immer die aktuellen Kurse.


Diese Tabelle finde man bei der Bangkok Post auch.

----------


## Erich

Hätt ich mir denken können - wenn ich wieder hin will, dann Kurs im Keller

----------


## schiene

> Hätt ich mir denken können - wenn ich wieder hin will, dann Kurs im Keller


Erich,da mußte halt jeden Tag 2 Bierchen weniger trinken,das gleicht dann den schlechteren Wechselkurs aus  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Habe erst vorgestern 100 € gewechselt. Die Währungsschwäche macht sich schon bei diesen Beträgen bemerkbar. 700 Baht weniger bekommen als im Juli.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  Scheinst ja sehr sparsam zu leben....
....wenn du von Juni bis jetzt mit 100 Euro hingekommen bist.  ::

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> Hätt ich mir denken können - wenn ich wieder hin will, dann Kurs im Keller
> 
> 
> Erich,da mußte halt jeden Tag 2 Bierchen weniger trinken,das gleicht dann den schlechteren Wechselkurs aus


Wenn Du das so machst (und schaffst) - up to you.

----------


## pezi

erich trinkt doch nur 2 bier in da woche. und die willste ihm jetz auch noch verbieten.
oder war des die tages ration.gruss pezi

----------


## Erich

> erich trinkt doch nur 2 bier in da woche. und die willste ihm jetz auch noch verbieten.
> oder war des die tages ration.gruss pezi


Bissel mehr ist das schon und verbieten lass ich mir eh nix.

----------


## schiene

heute ist der Bath schon unter 45!mal schauen wie sich der Wechselkurs entwickelt.Bis 40 dürfte ja noch alles im grünen Bereich liegen.

----------


## schiene

Die Bank of Thailand zahlte heute 43,7 Bath für einen Euro.Scheint ja wirklich immer weiter abwärts zu gehen.

----------


## pezi

nix abwärts  auffi gehts mim  bahtgruss pezi

----------


## schiene

der Bath hat sich wieder eingepegelt und heute gabs für einen Euro 48,8 Bath

----------


## Daniel Sun

Am 29.12. gab es für den Euro sogar 49,46 Baht.

----------


## pezi

bald issa wieder auf 45 bat.gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

> bald issa wieder auf 45 bat.gruss pezi


woher stammt denn deine Prognose/Wissen oder ist es nur eine Vermutung???

----------


## Hua Hin

Kurzfristig gehts wieder runter mit dem Euro, weil nächste Woche von der EZB die nächste Zinssenkung erwartet wird. 
Langfristig sehe ich den Euro zum Dollar 1:2 und den Baht zwangsweise bei 60.
Wenn nur eine von den drei grossen Autokonzernen fallen gelassen wird, hat das mehr wie eine psychologische Wirkung. Im Normalfall nicht mehr künstlich oder staatlich am Leben zu erhalten.
Ich tippe mal auf Chrysler.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

seitdem der Erich aus Thailand zurück ist klettert der Bath wieder!Ob Erich an der Schraube gedreht hat??
Für einen Euro 60 Bath glaub ich nicht,auch wenn es für uns gut wäre.Deutschland geht es trotz den weltweiten Turbolenzen noch sehr gut und die Wirtschaft sitzt im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern noch ganz gut im Sattel.Ich denke da ist auch viel Kochtopfrasseln dabei und jeder will von dem "Spendentopf"der Regierung was abhaben.

----------


## pezi

ueberall werden thais entlassen. da kommt ein riesiges problem auf die zu.das auch auswirkungen auf den bat haben wirt.gruss pezi

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ähm pezi... kannst du deine Aussage mal etwas näher erläutern???

----------


## pezi

der bath ist bereits bei 45.64   die regierung hat kein geld mer.du wirst doch nicht glauben das die oberschicht nach ihrer machtübername auch nur einen bath rausrückt.die wirtschaftskriese wirt hier stark verdrängt.warten wiers ab. was rauskommt.gruss pezi

----------


## Hua Hin

Also Pezi,
so richtig kann ich deine Gedanken nicht nachvollziehen. Der Bahtkurs orientiert sich wesentlich am 
Euro/Dollar Kurs, was gleichzeitig heisst, starker Euro gegenüber dem Dollar, gleichzeitig schwacher Baht. Du wohnst doch jetzt lang genug in Thailand um das zu wissen.
Und was das alles mit Oberschicht wird keinen Baht abgeben zu tun hat, ist mir augenblicklich ein Rätsel? Eine Oberschicht gibt es immer und die denken sowieso immer erst an sich selbst.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

zumindest hat der Pezi mit seiner Prognose(für den Wechselkurs) erst mal recht gehabt.Heute gabs auf der Bank of Thailand 44,8 Bath für einen Euro.
http://www.bot.or.th/english/statist...hangeRate.aspx

----------


## pezi

in thailand wird immer alles schoen geredet.es wird noch gewaltige probleme geben.bat kurs oder wirtschaft.wenn man die preissteigerungen verfolkt.dann die arbeitslosen die langsam kommen.
was hilft ein PM der gut ist wenn das nest aus dem er kommt fault und stinkt.gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

Heute gibts auf der "Bank of Thailand" 48,2 Bath für einen Euro.
http://www.bot.or.th/english/statist...hangeRate.aspx

----------


## Daniel Sun

::  Die wissen das ich bald komme und viel Geld brauch!
Hoffentlich bleibt das noch ein paar Tage so....

----------


## pezi

EUR Euro Zone 47.79 49.04 48.06000 48.17500 48.78750 
wenn in deutschland nicht noch merfaule kredite und sonnstige sachen auftauchen,kann der euro schon einen höhenflug machen.gruss pezi

----------


## Hua Hin

Das hat absolut nichts mit dem Euro selber zu tun, 
sondern mit der amerikanischen Notenbank, die Dollars ohne Ende druckt
und sich selber schwächt und den Euro stärkt und damit auch relative 
Stärke gegen den Baht zeigt.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Willi Wacker

...genau

----------


## Erich

Alles Schnickschnack von wegen Börse und Dollar!

Der Baht ist immer dann im Keller, wenn ich in Thailand Urlaub mache - heute letzter Tag und schon steigt der Kurs wieder, ich könnt  ::

----------


## pezi

dann iss das also das erich syndrom beim bat und nich der dollar wie uns hua hin  immer weismachen will.  ::  gruss pezi

----------


## Didi-K

> dann iss das also das erich syndrom beim bat und nich der dollar wie uns hua hin  immer weismachen will.  gruss pezi


Ist wohl vergleichbar mit dem ALDI-Effekt: an der Kasse, an der ich stehe geht´s immer am langsamsten voran ...   ::

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von pezi
> 
> dann iss das also das erich syndrom beim bat und nich der dollar wie uns hua hin  immer weismachen will.  gruss pezi
> 
> 
> Ist wohl vergleichbar mit dem ALDI-Effekt: an der Kasse, an der ich stehe geht´s immer am langsamsten voran ...


Aber der ALDI-Effekt kostet nur Zeit...

----------


## schiene

und wie sagt man so schön???????

*Zeit ist Geld!!!*

----------

@pezi, meine Frau möchte nicht, dass ich Deine Beiträge lese.   ::

----------

Wenn der Wechselkurs bei 1 Fr, = 100 Bt. steht,  fange ich an zu bauen.   ::

----------

Bei dem Wechselkurs wirst Du Dir dann wohl auch einen Architekten erlauben können.  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und ich will ein Gästezimmer!   ::

----------


## pezi

@pezi, meine Frau möchte nicht, dass ich Deine Beiträge lese. 

so hat meine frau auch angefangen.da darfst du kein bier trinken,mit denen darfst du nicht reden,
in diese strasse g ehst du nicht rein,das must du anziehen was ich dier gebe,du bist doch ein farang und kannst doch nix,ausser am ersten dein ganzes geld abliefern.
hab ihr dann mal kurz und schmerzlos klargemacht das ich nicht der dressiert farang TROTTEL einer thai frau binn.
nu monta wenn deine frau dies liest wirste mich wohl auf die ignorierliste machen müssen??
ich binn jetz schon 17 jahre verheiratet.sie probierts hald immer noch  ::

----------

Nee, @pezi, da ist bei meiner Frau und mir alles im grünen Bereich.
Halsband mit Leine jibbet nit. War nur ein Späßchen mit Deinem Avatar mit "Untersicht".

----------


## pezi

habs mier schon gedacht.hab sofort isaanwasserbüffel drausgemacht.gruss pezi

----------


## schiene

seit März hat sich der Wechselkurs kaum geändert und ist stabil geblieben.Heut seit langem wieder mal über 49.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> seit März hat sich der Wechselkurs kaum geändert und ist stabil geblieben.Heut seit langem wieder mal über 49.


...für Bares gibbet Heute 47.65  	
bei Transfer                  47.99

http://www.bangkokbank.com/Bangkok%20Ba ... Rates.aspx

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> seit März hat sich der Wechselkurs kaum geändert und ist stabil geblieben.Heut seit langem wieder mal über 49.
> 
> 
> ...für Bares gibbet Heute 47.65  	
> bei Transfer                  47.99
> 
> http://www.bangkokbank.com/Bangkok%20Ba ... Rates.aspx



ich habe bei der Bank of Thailand geschaut und da war er gestern über 49.
Heute 48,6

----------


## Willi Wacker

...das wird der Mittelkurs bzw. der Verkaufskurs sein

Selling Rates - 48,79 heute

----------


## Hua Hin

Schiene, der Baht war schon ewig nicht mehr über 49.
Die musst einfach die Spalte links mit dem niedrigstem Preis anschauen.
Ich schaue mir den US-Dollar an, dann weiss ich schon ungefähr, wo der Baht steht.

Gruss Alex

----------


## schiene

auf der Seite von Thai-ASEAN-News Network 
http://www.tannetwork.tv
wird heut nen Wechselkurs von 49,4 angegeben

----------

Ich schicke aber trotzdem nix rüber.

----------


## schiene

> Ich schicke aber trotzdem nix rüber.


shit,wollte dir gerad meine Bankverbindung in Thailand zukommen lassen  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Schiene !

leztes Mal   ::   das ist der *Verkaufskurs !!!*

----------


## Daniel Sun

Vielleicht verkauft Schiene ja....???  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Vielleicht verkauft Schiene ja....???


...getz schon, dachte er wollte vorher noch bauen      ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so, nun mal los Schiene

EUR  	Euro Zone  	*48.93*  	Bath

noch 7 satang bis *49*

----------


## schiene

> ...so, nun mal los Schiene
> 
> EUR  	Euro Zone  	*48.93*  	Bath
> 
> noch 7 satang bis *49*


Bis zu unseren Urlaub im März hab ich ihn auf 53 hoch gepuscht  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Willi Wacker
> 
> ...so, nun mal los Schiene
> 
> EUR  	Euro Zone  	*48.93*  	Bath
> 
> noch 7 satang bis *49*
> 
> 
> Bis zu unseren Urlaub im März hab ich ihn auf 53 hoch gepuscht


Hallo Schiene,
wuensche dir (und auch mir) es kaeme so, aber ich glaube nicht daran.
Es ist normal, wenn in der Regenzeit der Bath "runter"geht. Spaetestens im November kehrt sich das wieder um.
Eine Kurskorrektur ist nicht absehbar.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...es hängt aber auch sehr viel hier dran !!

 *1 € = 1,4624 $*

----------


## wein4tler

Denke da hat Greenhorn recht. Im März ist der Baht wieder unter 48. Sollte mich freuen wenn es anders wäre.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Denke da hat Greenhorn recht. Im März ist der Baht wieder unter 48. Sollte mich freuen wenn es anders wäre.


...also von der Jahreszeit abhängig ist der Wechselkurs nicht

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von wein4tler
> 
> Denke da hat Greenhorn recht. Im März ist der Baht wieder unter 48. Sollte mich freuen wenn es anders wäre.
> 
> 
> ...also von der Jahreszeit abhängig ist der Wechselkurs nicht


  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ich ging von der Jahresverteilungskurve des Thaibaht aus. Von 2007 bis jetzt gesehen und da könnte er im März wieder sinken. Den höchsten Stand erreichte er im Juli, August 2008. Dann gings bergab bis Dezember 2008. Dann eine kurze Spitze im Jänner 2009 und wieder runter und nur langsamer Anstieg.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## pit

He Jungs,

jetzt treibt mir bitte nicht den Kurs zu hoch! ich muss alle 2 Monate Euro kaufen und die dann auch auf mein Konto in DE überweisen. Für mich ist 46 - 47 Baht/EUR eigentlich o.k. Alles was drüber ist, tut schon weh!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> He Jungs,
> 
> jetzt treibt mir bitte nicht den Kurs zu hoch! ich muss alle 2 Monate Euro kaufen und die dann auch auf mein Konto in DE überweisen. Für mich ist 46 - 47 Baht/EUR eigentlich o.k. Alles was drüber ist, tut schon weh!
> 
> Gruß Pit


hey Pit,
kannste, egal für wieviel Bath € kaufen, bzw. nach D. überweisen ? 
gibt`s da keine Beschränkungen ?

----------


## pit

Wenn Du ne Arbeitserlaubnis hast, ist das eigentlich kein Problem! Der höchste Betrag, den ich bis jetzt mal nach DE in einem Stück überwiesen habe, war 6000 EUR. Ich weiß nicht, ob es darüber ein absolutes Limit gibt!

Ohne Arbeitserlaubnis gestatten die Dir allerdings nichts, denn wie willst Du Geld ohne WP in Thailand gemacht haben? Der einzig legale Weg wäre da nur ein bestätigter Gewinn in der Lotterie!

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ... Der einzig legale Weg wäre da nur ein bestätigter Gewinn in der Lotterie!...


Puh, schwein gehabt, ich dachte schon ich mßte meinen Lotterieschein wegwerfen.
 ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> 


Natuerlich gibt es Kursbewegungen ueber die Jahre! Ich habe irgendwann mal 8 Bath fuer die DM bekommen. 
Wenn man in der Tabelle genau schaut, sieht man jedes Jahr die "Urlauber-zyklischen-Schwankungen".
Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das der "Mittelkurs" seit 2004/05 runter ging und letztes Jahr nach oben schoss. Dieses Jahr ist er im *Vergleichsmonat* lange noch nicht so hoch wie im Vorjahr.
Es hat Aehnlichkeit mit den Arbeitslosenzahlen, man kann nicht (z.B. den Dezember mit dem August vergleichen.
Wenn im November/Dezember die Urlauberzahlen einbrechen, muesste rein rechnerisch der Kurs runter gehen.
Wer legt denn eigentlich den Kurs fest???

----------


## Willi Wacker

...auf freien Devisenmärkten bestimmt den Kurs Angebot und Nachfrage 
auch spielen die Reserven eines Staates, in Gold oder Devisen eine Rolle.
Natürlich auch anderer Reichtum wie Oel/Gasfelder oder Goldminien ( in Staatsbesitz )
In früherer Zeit hatte Thailand einen erheblichen Teil seiner Reserven in US$
daher konnte man deutlich in den Kurven sehen, $ Schwäche gleich Bath Schwäche. 
Habe das aber seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr so verfolgt.


...wenn man nun den $ zum €
und den Bath zum € vergleicht 
gibt es immer noch Parallelen

----------


## wein4tler

Danke Willi für die Graphik.
Zitat Willi:" ...wenn man nun den $ zum €
und den Bath zum € vergleicht gibt es immer noch Parallelen"

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


...man sieht es ja
vergleiche #134  mit #128

----------


## Daniel Sun

Der Kurs sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus 48.96 Bähterli gibt es für einen Euro bares. 
Stand 20.11.09 lt. Bangkok Post.

----------

Als Foren-Sonderservice sollte man den Wechselkurs immer auch in eine
Short-Time-Einheit umrechnen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Nach welcher Formel?

Shorttime = 30 Min.
Shorttimepreis = 500 Baht

x Min. = 48,96 THB
30 Min = 500 THB

= 2,9 Min. shorttime für 48,96 Baht

Ungefähr so???
 :: 

Oder nach der dieterschen Shorttime Rechnung?

----------

He he, haste für einen Short-Time immer nur 30 Minuten zugestanden bekommen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Keine Ahnung, hab keinerlei Short Time Erfahrungen.   ::

----------

Tach Herr Huber.   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Laut Bangkok Post 49,35

----------


## schiene

Mittlerweile scheint sich der Bath beim Wechselkurs auf 44-45 einzupegeln.
Mal schauen wie es in  zwei Wochen in unserem Urlaub ausschaut.

----------

> Mal schauen wie es in  zwei Wochen in unserem Urlaub ausschaut.



maximal 40 - 42......... weil Deutschland spontan den Greece-Soli einführt.

 ::

----------


## schiene

hab garnicht gewußt das manche Banken sogar minimale Unterschiede bei "kleinen und großen Geldscheinen" beim Wechselkurs machen.
Hier eine Seite mit den Wechselkursen verschiedener Banken.
http://bankexchangerates.daytodaydata.net/default.aspx

----------


## Enrico

Bei Euros gibts das auch noch nicht so lange. Beim Dollar schon soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Super Rich (Ratchadamri)


Danke Schiene,
guter Link, aber was soll denn das für ne Bank sein?
Die bieten den mit Abstand besten Kurs.

Gruss Alex

----------


## odd

Alex hier

Richtig, die anderen Banken unterscheiden sich von gerade einmal zehntel von Baht, die Super Rich von mindestens einen halben Baht.

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke Odd,
habe ich schon vermutet, nur in BKK vorsässig.
Mein 500 Euroschein muss wohl noch ne weile warten.

Gruss Alex

----------


## TeigerWutz

Also wenn ihr in bkk seid, dann wuerde ich euch zu den privaten (konzessionierten) wechslern raten!

In der pradipat road (sapan kwai) sind mehrere fa. nebeneinander. Da geht man von einem zum anderen und vergleicht. Am anfang sind alle ziemlich gleich, doch wenn es sich um ne groessere summe handelt, so kann man dort auch ruhig handeln. Der unterschied zur normalen bank macht dann meistens nen schoenes "trinkgeld" aus  :Großes Lächeln: 

fuer's Taxi: _Liberty (Garden) Hotel_ als ziel angeben

 > google earth >  13°47'24.84"N100°32'46.86"E

----------


## schiene

gute,zuverlässige Adressen von Schwarzhändlern sind selten,aber aus privater Erfahrung immer am besten beim Wechsel wenns um größere Summen geht!!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Die dort sind keine schwarzhaendler!

----------


## odd

Ehrlich gesagt ist ein Tauschen von Bargeld mir zu unsicher. Im heutigen Zeitalter fast nicht mehr üblich.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Ehrlich gesagt ist ein Tauschen von Bargeld mir zu unsicher. Im heutigen Zeitalter fast nicht mehr üblich.


Tja Odd, das Sicherheitsbedürfnis ist halt sehr unterschiedlich. Mir sind versteckte €-Scheine am Körper lieber
wie meine ganzen Karten im Geldbeutel in der Hintertasche der Hose, wo jeder Taschendieb ran kann.
Gewechselt wird eh nur an seriösen Bankschaltern.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Robert

Es gibt ja auch noch Reisechecks, die gibts im Fall von Diebstahl sogar neu und haben meist einen besseren Wechselkurs.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Es gibt ja auch noch Reisechecks, die gibts im Fall von Diebstahl sogar neu und haben meist einen besseren Wechselkurs.


...leider aber immer eine nervige Angelegenheit, diese zu tauschen. 
Für mich ist der Geldautomat immer noch die beste und einfachste Geldquelle.

----------


## odd

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Es gibt ja auch noch Reisechecks, die gibts im Fall von Diebstahl sogar neu und haben meist einen besseren Wechselkurs.
> 
> 
> ...leider aber immer eine nervige Angelegenheit, diese zu tauschen. 
> Für mich ist der Geldautomat immer noch die beste und einfachste Geldquelle.


Vielleicht in Deutschland, in Thailand kann es ein Grauen werden.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme, auch nicht in Thailand

----------


## schiene

Wir hatten letzte Woche in Prakhon Chai 20.000 Bath am Geldautomaten  mit der EC Karte abgehoben.Kurs wurde mit 42,8 Bath auf meinem Konto verbucht.

----------


## pit

> Kurs wurde mit 42,8 Bath auf meinem Konto verbucht.


Klar, schlecht für Dich! Ich freue mich, da ich morgen 2000 Euro nach DE überweisen muss und dafür Baht bezahle! Spart mir im Gegensatz zu früher rund 15 %!

Du kannst aber selbst aktiv in die Entwicklung des Eurokurses eingreifen! Kauf einfach eine Insel von den Griechen. Damit kannst Du Griechenland unterstützen und der Euro wird von 42,8 dann bestimmt auf 42,9 steigen!   :cool:  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Inseln von den Griechen kaufen, könnten auch die Türken machen und wären dann ohne Probleme in der EU.  :: 
Klasse Vorschlag von Pit. Damit könntest Du doch eine hochrangige Stellung in der EU-Regierung einnehmen.

----------


## pezi

40.98 jetz gehts aber runter.langsam wirts kritisch. gruss pezi
meine frau hat schon antrag auf erhoehung des haushaltsgeldes gestellt(befohlen)  ::

----------


## pit

> 40.98 jetz gehts aber runter.langsam wirts kritisch. gruss pezi
> meine frau hat schon antrag auf erhoehung des haushaltsgeldes gestellt(befohlen)


Zahlst Du ihr das nicht in Baht? Meine Frau bekommt Baht, nicht Euro! Damit ist der Wechselkurs außen vor.

 ::  
Pit

----------


## schiene

Nachdem sich der Bath bei 1:41-42 paar Monate festgebissen hatte war er 
die letzten Tage bei 43 gelandet.

----------


## Mr Mo

ich hoffe der Trend bleibt noch ein wenig so, 
denn in knapp 2 Wochen flieg ich runter  ::

----------


## schiene

> Nachdem sich der Bath bei 1:41-42 paar Monate festgebissen hatte war er 
> die letzten Tage bei 43 gelandet.


der Bath scheint sich bei der 1:44 Marke festzubeissen

----------


## Mr Mo

heute getauscht, Kurs war 1:43,77
vielleicht geht ja noch ein bisschen was

----------


## schiene

> heute getauscht, Kurs war 1:43,77
> vielleicht geht ja noch ein bisschen was


ach,biste schon in Thailand!?
na ddann wünsche ich dir mal paar schöne Urlaubstage  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Danke Schiene,
ja, bin schon ne Woche hier, hab leider verschwitzt mich 
abzumelden. Jetzt schwitz ich mal weiter  ::

----------


## pit

Hab am 19.04. für 43,36 Baht/Euro gekauft. Der Kurs ist nun aber weiter gestiegen. Das Tief ist langanhaltend. Für das Jahresende sehe ich im Moment nicht mehr als 45 Baht/Euro!

Gruß an dich Mo in Thailand, wo immer Du Dich auch rumtreibst.

 ::

----------


## Mr Mo

> Gruß an dich Mo in Thailand, wo immer Du Dich auch rumtreibst.


Danke Pit, im Sueden, im Moment around Krabi. 
 ::  Gruss nach BKK

Mo

----------


## Willi Wacker

....MR. Moo
ich werde dich nicht mehr Dr. nennen
versprochen    :: 

...du bist doch nich zufällig in - Ao Luek - gelandet ??

----------


## Mr Mo

Hallo Willi,

nein bin nicht in Ao Luek, Krabi Town und heute gehts nach Railay.
Und danke das du mich nicht mehr Dr. nennst....kannst verstehen das
unsereins nicht mit dem Kopierdoktor Guttenberg und NEODepp gleichgesetzt
werden will. 

So jetzt muss ich packen.
Chockdee

Mo

----------


## schiene

auf der Seite kann man den aktuellen Kurs sowie auch den Wochenverlauf 
beobachten...
http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-baht-kurs

----------


## pit

Heute ist der Kurs wieder kräftig abgesunken (fast ein Baht). Vielleicht sind die Italiäner dran schuld.

 ::

----------


## saiasia

> auf der Seite kann man den aktuellen Kurs sowie auch den Wochenverlauf 
> beobachten...
> http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-baht-kurs


.
Diese Seite habe ich schon seit einiger Zeit als Lesezeichen gespeichert. Ist ganz interessant
welche Sprünge der Baht gegenüber dem Euro so macht.
Da schmeckt einem manchmal das Feierabendbier nicht mehr, 
wenn man diese Kurssprünge sieht.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...finde hier die Kurse als realistisch

http://www.bangkokbank.com/Bangkok%20Ba ... fault.aspx

----------


## schiene

heute gibts mal wieder 43 Bath für den Euro.
Wäre froh wenn das im Oktober auch noch so wäre  ::

----------


## pit

Dann musst Du fest an das glauben, was die Angelika gestern mit ihrem Busenfreund Sankursy ausgehandelt hat. Die Aktienkurse sind auf jedem Fall nach der Veröffentlichung des Gesprächsinhaltes weltweit weiter gefallen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

heute gibts 41,45 Bath für einen Euro
Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich morgen am Flughafen gleich
15.000 Euro tausche da ich denke das in absehbarer Zeit der Kurs 
sich nicht verbessern wird.

----------


## schiene

heute 10.000 Euro 1:41,2 getauscht.
Da ich keine Ahnung hab wie sich der Kurs entwickelt und wir Geld
fuer den Autokauf brauchten denke ich das war ok.Bei der Ankunft in Bangkok
war der Kurs am Airport 1:40,7

----------


## Willi Wacker

...heute für cash 1 € = 41.25 Bath bei der Bangkok Bank

€ zum $ steigt wieder
scheint in nächster zeit einen besseren Kurs zu geben

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## wein4tler

heute: 1 Euro =41,73 Baht

----------


## pit

Ich hab gestern früh 2000 Euro gekauft für 42,3 Baht. Ist der TT Kurs. In Cash hätte ich über 43 Baht bezahlt.

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Ich hab gestern früh 2000 Euro gekauft für 42,3 Baht. Ist der TT Kurs. In Cash hätte ich über 43 Baht bezahlt.


haettest du mal eher was gesagt,ich haette sie dir doch abgekauft  ::  
Bist du gestern noch gut heim gekommen?

----------


## Willi Wacker

> heute: 1 Euro =41,73 Baht


heute 41.95

----------


## pit

> Bist du gestern noch gut heim gekommen?


klar, kurz nach 6!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...heute *42.25*

----------


## TeigerWutz

HEUTE: 

http://www.bot.or.th

----------


## schiene

Datum         Schlusskurs   Eröffnung    Tageshoch  Tagestief 
04.11.2011  42,2080        42,3530       42,5100      42,0780

----------


## schiene

War ja klar......wenn ich fliege sinkt der Wechselkurs gleich wieder unter die 40 :: 
Naja was solls,die grösseren Anschaffungen haben wir ja schon erledigt.

----------


## schiene

*mal was historisches.....*
*Wechselkurs vom 25.05.1982 und vom 30.06.1982*

----------


## schiene

War ja klar,bis jetzt lag der Bath immer bei ca.38,5 und wenn wir kommen singt er auf 37,61THB  :: 
Naja,da gibts halt jeden Tag ein  ::  weniger..

----------


## schiene

Gestern in Bangkok auf dem Flughafen war der Wechselkurs 35,77  ::

----------


## schiene

Heute mit 400 Euro auf der Bank gewechselt Kurs: 37,4 Bath

----------


## chauat

Nimmste immer Bargeld mit?

----------


## schiene

> Nimmste immer Bargeld mit?


Meist so 2000-3000 Euro.
Dann schau ich was besser ist,mit EC-oder Visakarte oder Bargeld.
Heute  habe ich 1200 Euro bar getauscht da ich mir ein neuesMoped gekauft habe.
Kurs war 36,82 ::

----------


## schiene

Ich wollte gestern auf der Kasikorn Bank 1000 Euro wegen dem Mopedkauf wechseln.
Die Geldscheine waren alle fast druckfrisch(nein,keine Eigenproduktion)Ich hatte sie in meiner Brieftasche.Ein paar Scheine waren minimal am Rand eingerissen was man kaum sah.Sie wollten und haben sie nicht angenommen 
Fleissig sortierte sie die "beschädigten"Scheine aus und meinte die könne sie nicht annehmen.
Ok,gib den Schei....ß wieder her ich gehe auf die Bank daneben.Da bekam ich anstandslos alle Scheine getaucht und hatte sogar noch einen minimal besseren Kurs.

----------


## wein4tler

Wechselkurs zum heutigen Tag, Do., 25. April: 
1 Euro = 	37.51 Bath    es ist zum  ::

----------


## schiene

Ist die Trendwende eingeleitet???
Heute gabs über 41 Bath pro Euro  :: 
Währungsrechner | OANDA

----------


## wein4tler

Kann man nicht wirklich sagen. Kann sich jederzeit wieder ändern.

----------


## schiene

Nun,scheinbar doch.Denn er hat sich immer über 41 gehalten und heute gab es sogar über 42 Bath pro Euro!

----------


## schiene

Heute 1 Euro = 42,9127 Baht
http://www.finanzen.net/waehrungsrechner/

----------


## Enrico

So kann es bleiben, zumindest nicht wieder nach unten.

----------


## schiene

Zur Zeit gibts wieder 43 Bath für einen Euro

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn die Demonstrationen so weiter gehen, wird der Kurs wahrscheinlich sinken.

----------


## schorschilia

gestern bei Siam Commercial Bank

33.94 Baht für`s "Fränkli"
_
mir geits guet....._

----------


## rampo

Voriges Monat wehre es mir lieber gewessen , es gab den 14 Pensions gehalt in diesen Jahr .

Aber was solls .

Fg.

----------


## sompoi

Visa hat die 44 bath grenze gerissen- nach meiner Meinung kann man jetzt güstig Geld tranferieren

----------


## Robert

> Visa hat die 44 bath grenze gerissen- nach meiner Meinung kann man jetzt güstig Geld tranferieren


Wie kann denn jemand hier schreiben, wenn er nicht freigeschaltet ist???

----------


## Enrico

Er war es kurzzeitig.

----------


## schorschilia

gestern bei Siam Commercial Bank

35.24 Baht für`s "Fränkli"   :: 

mir geits gäng besser..... ( mir gehts immer besser )
ich hab mal in meiner "Chronologie" der letzten 20 Jahre nachgeschaut-
so viel habe ich bei meinem Urlaub noch nie bekommen.

..ob die mich noch mal bedienen wenn ich 24 Stunden später noch mal aufkreuze ::

----------


## sompoi

Nin wieder freigeschaltet, der Euro wird heute bei VISA Europe mit  43,37 bewertet Ich kann mich noch gut an den reziproken Kurs erinnern.

----------


## schiene

heute:
1,0000 EUR =  44,0685 THB 
Euro (EUR) Thailändischer Baht (THB) 
1 EUR = 44,0685 THB   1 THB = 0,02269 EUR

----------


## schiene

Heute gibt's mal wieder etwas über 45 Bath für den Euro
1 EUR = 45,1319 THB   1 THB = 0,02216 EUR

----------


## schiene

Der Bath wird immer stärker (oder der Euro schwächer?)
Heute gibts 42,1323 Bath für einen Euro.Das heißt in den Wechselstuben gibts den Bath unter 42.
http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-baht-kurs

----------


## wein4tler

Bei einem Treffen am Mittwoch beim Thailand Fokus 2014-Forum sagte der Gouverneur der Bank von Thailand, dass das Wirtschaftspotential grundsätzlich zwischen 4,5 bis 5 Prozent expandieren könne. 
„Wie können dieses Wachstum auch im nächsten Jahr fortsetzen“, sagte Khun Prasarn zuversichtlich. „Bis Juli 2015 wird die thailändische Wirtschaft voraussichtlich um 5 % expandieren. Wenn die Situation weiterhin normal bleibt und alle Seiten zusammenarbeiten, haben wir das Potential, um weiter zu wachsen“. 
Trotz der starken Fundamentaldaten, hält die Zentralbank dagegen an ihrer Prognose für das Bruttoinlandsprodukt mit 1,5% Expansion für dieses Jahr fest. Wir können in diesem Jahr ein Wachstum von 2% erreichen, sagte Herr Prasarn weiter.


Schiene, jetzt weißt warum der Baht so stark ist.

----------


## schiene

Heute: 1 Euro = 41,4270 somit ist an den Wechselstuben und Banken der Kurs unter 41 Bath
http://www.finanzen.net/waehrungsrechner/euro_thai-baht

----------


## schiene

Heute gibts 39,5911  Bath für einen Euro im Devisenhandel.
Direkt auf der Bank in Thailand ist er unter 39 Bath

----------


## rampo

Jetzt gehts 1 zu 1 zum Dollar genau auf das wird hingearbeitet .

Fg. Der Bauer .Ein Paar Viecher mehr im Stall , die den ausgleich vom Euro verfall bringen sollen .

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Heute gibts 39,5911  Bath für einen Euro im Devisenhandel.
> Direkt auf der Bank in Thailand ist er unter 39 Bath


...da kann man gut und preiswert mit Gewinn zurück tauschen   ::

----------


## alter mann

Hallo

Hier mal ein link, wie sich der  Kurs ( 5 Jahre ) Euro / Bath  entwickelte.  http://www.oanda.com/currency/historical-rates/

Gruesse vom
alten mann

----------


## schiene

*Euro - Baht - Kurs (EUR-THB).*

Kurszeit 04:57 Kursdatum 17.01.2015 

Eröffnung 37,6553 Vortag 37,6961 

Tagestief 37,6553 Tageshoch 37,6553 

52W Tief 37,2364 52W Hoch 45,4610 
http://www.finanzen.net/devisen/euro-baht-kurs

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun bleiben den Thais die Russen wech
und ich denke bei einem Kurs von heute - 36,24
auch etliche Urlauber aus den Euro-Ländern

ich fliege dieses Jahr mal hin und werde..ganz genüsslich...
meine dortigen B. verbraten   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Leider geht der Euro den Bach runter. Wo sind die Zeiten wo man noch 50 Baht für einen Euro bekam.

----------


## saiasia

.
wo wird das enden, bei 1 Euro =  30 baht, tippe eher auf 1 Euro = 27/25 Baht.

Vielleicht ist auch schon die nächste Währungsreforn in Sicht,

----------


## Enrico

Dann ist der EURO wie die DM wert, so war der plan scheinbar  ::

----------


## schiene

Heute gibts für 1 Euro 36,4986 Bath.
Hängt sicher auch stark mit der Wahl in Griechenkand zusammen.
Hier der Kursverlauf für des letzte Jahr

----------


## schiene

Derzeit gibt's wieder über 40 Bath.
Ich habe gerade 4.500 Euro für den Mauerbau auf unserem Grundstück wechseln lassen.
Bei so einer Summe freut man sich über jedes Plus und wenn es auch nur hinter dem Komma ist.
Vor ein paar Monaten wären es fast 3 Bath pro Euro weniger gewesen.

----------

